# Saltwater Salute Big 3 Fishing Tournament



## islandboi409aTm (Dec 11, 2009)

Here it is ladies and gents Official flyer for the Saltwater Saltwater Big 3 fishing tournament. Lining up to be one of the biggest tournaments on the Texas Gulf Coast. Tournament in info and registration is online at http://www.oathinc.org/inaugural-oath-saltwater-salute/

You can also sign up in person at Sgt. Macs Gun Shack on Galveston Island. 
2115 61st St Ste 108A
Galveston, TX 77551
United States

Tournament Rules and Regs Coming soon.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

